# Need Betta Advice!!!!!!!!!



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 40 gallon tall tank. It is a community tank and I have one male crown tail. He gets along with everyone in the tank, he lays around and minds his own business. The only time he swims around is when I approach the tank. My question is could I introduce a crown tail female. I was thinking he might swim around more. Is it better to have just one female or more? :fish:


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

you want atleast three females or else he'll chase the heck out of em.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought it was bad to have multiple bettas in one tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pleco, its a bad idea to have multiple bettas when one is a male. The exception, of course, is when you have a large enough tank with plenty of hiding spots. A few females will keep the male from chasing just one around all day long.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah i see, that makes sense.


----------



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks I will keep you posted on the results. I appreciate your help.


----------

